# slugs, bugs and deer  oh my.



## ta2dguy (Mar 7, 2010)

trying to prepare for the outdoor scene this year. thinking about what kind of troubles lie ahead. the slugs, bugs and deer are a big concern here and i would like some preventative measures(and remedies lol) to these problems and others if you can. i like suggestions but like proven methods more . any help would be appreciated.  i am gonna be growing somewhere on the east coast of Canada, putting my girls out at the end of May-early June. they are going to be big when they go outside, vegged for 2 months indoors. not exactly sure on soil and nutes yet. they are an early finisher being done indoors between 45-55 days depending on preference. thanks for all help. happy growing.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2010)

Most animals will leave mj alone once it gets a certain size.
I use the smelliest  bar soap(Irish Spring) and cut it in wafers a leave it around my plants. I did not have one plant munched from animals last year.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken wire wrapped around your bucket with deer netting over the top...that will stop the Turkey, Rats, and Deer from plucking your plants....and then put small copper ring around the base of your plant to keep slugs away

I also use a anti bug concentrate called SEVIN that i mix very lightly and apply to my plant.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 7, 2010)

slugs : a couple of beer cans about 1/3 full buried next to your plants makes a great trap. they are notourious alcoholics. 

deer : a few hours with a compound bow fills the freezer and discourages deer from using the area.

bugs : i don't really have problems with bugs. they seem to leave my plants alone.


----------



## D3 (Mar 7, 2010)

I lived in south for a long time & I understand the deer thing. If you urinate somewhere close to your crop every day, that should keep the deer away. Also, as an avid hunter, I have used different scents for a number of different things. Go to a hunting store & check out the bottled scents they have. They have scents to attract & repel. You should be able to fine something there. Bugs wont be too bad a problem. I dont know about slugs.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a Cougar Scent that I have heard will repel deer.

Myself, I have a chicken wire cage I grow in.

Good Luck to you, are you going steath or in the yard?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 7, 2010)

they will veg for 2 months before they go outside?

WOW, they will be 8 footers by september.


----------



## Diversified (Mar 7, 2010)

Sprinkle hot red pepper in about a 10 foot circle around the plant. It will keep animals and bugs away.


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 8, 2010)

wow, awesome stuff. great ideas for sure.

duck, thanks alot. gonna get a few bars of irish spring ready. that is some smelly bar soap for sure.

heemhoff, i appreciate your help. im gonna try to cage them in with some kinda chicken wire contraption.  what is this copper ring idea you got??  could you elaborate a little please.... like a piece of copper pipe around the stalk??

clanchatten, thanks for some humour .  might try the beer can thing if it wont just attract them too much.  you are gonna need a bigger bow if you are gonna tackle the deer around here.... or more bows anyway and i got 3/4 of one in the freezer right now .

dlm3, thanks to you as well for the input. i will not be able to urinate near them everyday but will every chance i get . i have heard that dog pee works too??  i like the store bought scent idea as well, thanks.

tc, i am hoping for a yard grow  but am not sure yet.  i figure i will drop a couple stealth wise as well but either way i will not have daily access to them due to my work schedule. i have heard also that moth balls attached to the chicken wire works too, any knowledge?  mmmmmmmmmm....  cougar scent, oh  you mean the cat . i figure any animal that is prey to that animal would stay way clear of that smell. thanks for stopping in tc.

dman, they are gonna be effen huge by september lol. i have a couple in a closet right now that i started from clone on jan.15 and i started flowering them yesterday. using them as a size reference they are now 2 1/2 feet tall and 3 feet in diameter.  i just grew a batch of them and  i flowered them at 35 days from seed and managed almost 100 grams a plant. they were 1 foot tall and hardly mature enough to flower. soooo if i take the size of the plant then and the size of the plants now divided by the number days that i work plus the amount of sunlight they get and all the hard work and tuff loving i give them i figure i should have some big plants lmao.  2 weeks to root and 6-8 weeks vegging indoors is plenty. i am hoping that i can get a good amount from 6 plants that big instead of trying to get the same amount from 30 smaller ones. i dunno if that makes sense lmao.

diversified, thank you. that is a cheap enough remedy to try for sure. do you think a liquid pepper spray mix of some sort might work the same?

thanks everyone for the help and ideas. i think im in for a good grow this year with the help of people like you. happy growing.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah just take a piece of copper and stick it in the soil. 

it creates some natural electric charge that keeps the slugs at bay


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 8, 2010)

Head to the store (wal-mart or the local hardware) get yourself a bag of slug and snail killer.  I live on the east coast as well just below you and run into similar problems i'd expect when it comes to slugs bugs and deer.  I sprinkle a ring around my plants (at least 3ft away from the plant) and never have problems afterwards.  I usually apply once more halfway through summer right as they kick into flower.  As far as deer i've tried deodorant sprays, peeing, haven't tried the soap yet but definately will try it out this year and it seems to me if they really want it don't matter what you do they're going to get it.  The chicken wire thing might be effective but only in spots you don't have to worry about people walking by and seeing them.  As far as bug go i stick with either neem oil and or i get some fruit and veggie safe insectiside, water it down at least 50% and them spray it on all the vegitation around my plants but not on my plants unless there's some sort of infestation.  Anyways good luck with your grow peace out


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 8, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Most animals will leave mj alone once it gets a certain size.
> I use the smelliest bar soap(Irish Spring) and cut it in wafers a leave it around my plants. I did not have one plant munched from animals last year.


 
No worries about the soap leeching into the ground around your plants?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 9, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Most animals will leave mj alone once it gets a certain size.
> I use the smelliest  bar soap(Irish Spring) and cut it in wafers a leave it around my plants. I did not have one plant munched from animals last year.



Don't know about outdoors, but the same trick with Irish Spring will keep squirrels out of attics.

Something about Irish Spring that critters don't like.   Must be the 'manly' scent.:hubba: :rofl: 

DD


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 9, 2010)

I know people who use irish spring also, they spread it around using a potato/carrott peeler, green shavings all around,


----------



## MJ Child (Mar 9, 2010)

Just like others i used irish spring soap on my outdoor plots last year and had no deer issue.  1 plot had been decimated the prior year from deer.  i used 1 whole bar on each side plus cut some chunks in between the plants.  plan on doing it again this year


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 10, 2010)

looks like irish spring is gonna have a good year lol.  i have to do something but i may be fighting a losing battle. i hope these ideas work but the deer rule here. i have looked out into my side yard and have seen up to 15 deer at once(and i live in town lmao) and i know there is a huge pile of them around cuz not far from here i have seen them 40 and 50 deep in the fields. 

i was looking at slug repellent and there are copper strips and other similar items for sale. heemhoff if you are still here, have you noticed an area that your idea covers? slugs are about as thick as the deer here too . i have a buddy that used some repellent that you put on the ground around your plants and it worked well but there were so many slugs that they kept dyeing on eachother till there was a bridge of dead slugs for the live ones to crawl over. i hope i dont get that problem.  i wonder if a copper tube put around the base of the stalk would work?  they say that slugs dont like to crawl on copper cuz when the slug touches it there is an electrical charge created. getting a good plan together anyway.

happy growing.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 10, 2010)

TA2-

no, there will be no huge piles of dead slugs for them to make a slug corpse bridge of some sort....

AND....I use one ring per plant....I've never tried a ring around the plant itself because the plant might outgrow the size of the ring...then your in trouble.


----------



## smokinpurpkush (Mar 10, 2010)

also heard that human smel will keep the animals away. also garlic powder for the bugs.


----------

